# Arado 234 Blitz and the Fieseler Fi 103 V1 flying bomb



## Alan Lord (Mar 11, 2016)

I have a couple of 1/48 scale model of the Arado 234 Blitz. I am interested in it's possible use as a launch platform for the Fieseler F1 103 flying bomb. I can't find any photos of this ever taking place but have found a







detailed drawing of what it might have looked like. Obviously some sort of mechanism was need to raise up the V1 so the tail was not blown off, but did it ever get to this stage or was it just theoretical. If not how did the pilot kick start the V1. I have a Revell 1/72 model that shows a V1 on the back of the Arado but there is no mechanism whatsoever suggested by this model. I have a Tamiya 1/48 scale Fieseler F1 103 model and would like to put the two together, but my main question is did it ever happen? Any thoughts or possible details would be very welcome.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2016)

It was just a dream my friend.


----------



## stona (Mar 11, 2016)

Arado made several proposals for various 'Mistel' composite aircraft, the first in September 1944 for an Arado 234 upper, piloted component and a purpose built lower component given the designation E 377. This came to nothing, the project was abandoned in February 1945 before any prototypes were built..

The proposal for a Fi 103(V-1) mounted above an Arado 234 was named 'Huckepack' and dates from October 1944. Air launched V-1s had been used against Britain in the second half of 1944, launched by the He 111s of KG 3 and KG 53. The Arado 234 was seen as a much more effective means of launching the attacks and evading the RAF's fighters. The Fi 103 was to be raised clear of the Arado for launch using a hydraulic system but how this was to operate is not known. The project never got beyond the conceptual design phase.

The Mistel concept really caught on in Germany late in the war. Fiesler proposed another composite with and Fi 103 (V-1) attached below a Fw 190 A-8, the whole ensemble would take off from a specially designed trolley.This too never got off the paper it was proposed on.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Alan Lord (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks Steve
Like so many Luftwaffe concepts it's sometimes difficult to know if anything really was ever built. However it might be interesting to model what the concept would have looked like had it been built. I have two 1/48 scale model and a V1 so I think I'll try it. Thanks for your information
Alan


----------



## stona (Mar 12, 2016)

Alan Lord said:


> Thanks Steve
> Like so many Luftwaffe concepts it's sometimes difficult to know if anything really was ever built. However it might be interesting to model what the concept would have looked like had it been built. I have two 1/48 scale model and a V1 so I think I'll try it. Thanks for your information
> Alan



I think it's a great project. You'll probably have to invent the lifting system for the V-1 launch, because I'm not sure that the Germans did 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2016)

There was a trial with the Blohm & Voss BV 143 using a set-up similar to the bottom drawing.






Geo


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2016)




----------

